# Repair Bandsaw Blades



## ozzie46 (Jul 20, 2010)

I tore some teeth off of my 4 x6 band saw and really didn't want to go buy another one as I had 3 broken blades in the shop. While perusing DrJs' Site,


http://dr-john.org/

 he showed how he repaired his saw blades so I copied the idea.

  I grabbed some angle iron and milled a step on it and then milled a cut out in it. The step is to butt the blade up against and the cut out is so you can heat the blade.







 I mounted the angle in a vise and then used my belt sander to grind a scarf joint on the broken ends after they had been ground square. the scarf joint is about 1/8" wide.

 I then used miniature vice grip pliers to hold the blade to the angle iron with the joint over the cutout area. I fluxed the joint and then cut a piece of silver solder and laid in on the joint. Then I heated it till the solder flowed through the joint.

  This is the torch I used. It uses lighter butane as fuel.






  This what it looked like after cleaning up with a dremel with a drum sander on it.
  Be careful and don't take to much off. Just get to real close to the original blade thickness.






  I tried it out on the bolt that ripped the teeth off the other blade and it work flawlessly.

  Thank you DrJ.


 If you have broken blades don't throw them out try this. If I can do it you can to as I am really a novice when it comes to silver soldering.


  Ron


----------



## larry1 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ron, Looks like you saved me the price of a blade welder at Harbor Freight. Thank you very much. larry


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 21, 2010)

Ron,
That method works very well. I use a similar set up for mine. I also made a scarfing jig to go on the belt sander. There are some photos of it at:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=305.msg15377#msg15377
Thanks for posting. It's information that a lot of people can use.
Gail in NM


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 21, 2010)

Your welcome Larry.

 Gail, I just free handed mine but your jig is definitely the way to go. 

 I will be making one soon.

 Thanks for the link.

  Ron


----------



## bentprop (Jul 21, 2010)

I have done this when forced to,but I find they tend to break again j ust beyond the soldered area.I've had a bi-metal blade on my saw for about a year now,against 3-4 carbon blades per year previously.For me,it's a false economy.YMMV.


----------



## lugnut (Jul 22, 2010)

I like this. I'm going to go out to the shop now and make one of the jigs that you show and hang it on the wall. Now the problem is, in all the years I have been using my 4X6 HF band saw (20 years) I have never broken a blade, I've put a serious dull on a few blades and have worn out a bunch of them. Mostly when cutting next to a welded or torch cut. I always buy the Bi Metal, varied tooth blades. I guess I'll have to take one of the duller blades I have hanging on the wall and try to weld it. I always keep a couple of the old blades just in case I do break or ruin the one on the saw. 
Thanks for sharing.
Mel


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mel: I guess I'm jist hard on blades. I've even broken bi metal ones.

 I do buy more of the cheaper blades. Have to keep costs down. Maybe its false economy but I can repair one cheaper than buying one. I'm going to get a tube of that waxy looking lube stuff for the blade and see if that helps.


  Ron


----------



## lugnut (Jul 22, 2010)

Ron, I made the little jig, broke a saw blade, ground the ends, silver soldered the blade back together, cleaned it up and put in on the saw and it worked great. Thanks for the TIP. Now all I have to do is drill a hole in the jig so I can hang it up. ;D
Thanks
Mel


----------



## chillybilly (Oct 27, 2010)

Man talkabout kicking a man when h is down ,the latest chapter in my "wreck all your machine tool festival" is another broken lennox dieaster blade (15 quid a pop !!) thats 2 now on the garage floor .
Wil be making a jig and repairing them hope it works !!!!Could be a tough challenge cutting up the stock for the new projects .

Better try ad find the cause of this attrition too i guess ......


----------



## GWRdriver (Oct 27, 2010)

Some years ago my local and dearly loved sawmill supply closed so I got myself an eBay deal on a couple of rolls of _ECLIPSE_ (British) brand bandsaw blade and starting making my own blades using an almost identical jig. I have some of the same problems mentioned here, like re-breaking, etc, but it's usually a hastily made solder joint and either way this saves a lot of money. What I REALLY like is the mini Vice-Grips. Those beat the stuffings out of the small C-clamps I've been using and I passed by a barrel of those at a local BigBox just this week.

Some interesting discussions and never-ending disagreements on machinist boards are over which bandsaw blade stock is "best." Some swear by Starrett and won't touch Lennox. Some love Lennox and throw Starrett in the dustbin.


----------

